# Free Knitting Pattern Red Sparkle Lady's Hat in Pique Rib



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
I have another Christmas present for you: this Red Sparkle Lady's Hat in Pique Rib. I've attached the pdf to this post and will publish it as a free pattern in my Ravelry shop a little later. 
It's a pretty hat in a simple, but attractive rib stitch. I hope you will use it. 
Happy Holidays!
Elena


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## janruss (May 16, 2013)

Very pretty, thanks so much


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you very much! I can't wait to make it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank You Elena.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are very welcome!  I was finally able to publish it in my Ravelry shop, and here is the link in case it's more convenient for you :

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-sparkle-ladys-hat-in-pique-rib


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

How sweet of you, and what a cute hat. I will most definitely be making one. Thank you!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Love this! Thank you very much.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is very pretty. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern, and Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it, thanks!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! It is so sweet! On my list for sure! Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

That is one gorgeous hat! Thank you! ;0)


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. I often knit hats for charity, and this will be a great addition. I get bored with knitting the same patterns over and over.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

ty for the hat pattern I want to make it and also a scarf to match


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## grandmagin (Nov 21, 2013)

thank you Elena, I really like it!! nice job! Merry Christmas! you do great work! Ginnie


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this generous pattern.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful hat! I've copied it out. I can't wait to make it!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Love your hats, Elena! Thank you so much for sharing. God bless and have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

lovely hat thank you


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you, cute pattern. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your creativity. I appreciate you!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Love it and thank you knittingkitty for the pattern. How thoughtful. You do have beautiful hats and baby items that you make and the patterns are reasonably priced.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a lovely pattern...thank you!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you. It's a lovely pattern. Nice of you to share it with us.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. You always have gorgeous designs. Can't wait to make this one. Ladies at the assisted living center will love it.
Hugs and God bless
merry Christmas


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank You, this is a really cute pattern. Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A very pretty hat


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

How talented you are! This hat is so pretty.
Thanks for shareing. Mary


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, will be making these after the holidays since my list is completed.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it, very festive looking! Thank you


----------



## EPixie (May 30, 2012)

Thank you - Merry Christmas!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Elena ! I love your hats !


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful hat pattern. Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

Another sincere thanks for the pattern. It's a lovely pattern in such an elegant yarn.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Such a pretty hat, thank you ever so much for the pattern.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for this great pattern.


----------



## nancyii (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing this pattern. It will become a Christmas gift for sure. :-D


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Very pretty would love to have the pattern.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love, love, love your hats (and fingerless gloves too)!! I have yarn and ready to go. More hats than I can possibly wear so have lots of fun giving them away. Took a bag full to McDonalds the other day to give to a nice girl with a big family working there and she shared--everyone loved them. Also, all the patterns you have offered for sale are reasonably priced and well written--highly recommend them to everyone. This is just a good example! Thanks Elena!! Happy Holidays and have a Great New Year.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Oooo pretty, love your hats I've even purchased them can't wait for last minute holiday knitting so I can make hats for everyone next Christmas!


----------



## lovessandybeaches (Dec 9, 2013)

What a great pattern and easy for me which is good! Thank you!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another beautiful hat pattern! Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Love, love, love your hats (and fingerless gloves too)!! I have yarn and ready to go. More hats than I can possibly wear so have lots of fun giving them away. Took a bag full to McDonalds the other day to give to a nice girl with a big family working there and she shared--everyone loved them. Also, all the patterns you have offered for sale are reasonably priced and well written--highly recommend them to everyone. This is just a good example! Thanks Elena!! Happy Holidays and have a Great New Year.


Here, here!! Could not agree with you more! My favorite site is hers!!! I could not get over the perfect results from these patterns!! What you see is what you get! :!: And the prices are unreal! 
Merry Christmas all year round... ;-) :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us. Perfect for these cold days - hey, it was 52 degrees in south Texas......


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you.. very kind of you.. Merry Christmas..


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love your designs. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you very much! Cute hat.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

How beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful hat and a more beautiful gesture. Thank you and have a joyous holiday season.


----------



## ljwilliams755 (Nov 27, 2011)

beautiful! thank you very much for the pattern. I love the bling


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. I plan on making it after the holidays. Again, many thanks.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have another Christmas present for you: this Red Sparkle Lady's Hat in Pique Rib. I've attached the pdf to this post and will publish it as a free pattern in my Ravelry shop a little later.
> It's a pretty hat in a simple, but attractive rib stitch. I hope you will use it.
> Happy Holidays!
> Elena


Thanks again for your beautiful pattern. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you & yours Elena.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you! Love it.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks. Such a nice gift.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

All your hats are beautiful. Thanks for the early Christmas gift!

Maggie


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely hat, This will be the perfect gift for my DIL.
Thank you, and a joyous Xmas for you and yours


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you. Merry Christmas


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thank you. I love the hat!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the lovely pattern. I love the hat and plan on making one very soon.

Regards,
Ann


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

thank you , I will start it tonight


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so nice! I was just looking at some red sparkle yarn in my stash the other day, wondering what I should do with it. You've just answered that question!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, Everybody!!!  Enjoy the pattern and have a fantastic time this holiday season!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you, Elena, for this nice Christmas present. Now with my Christmas knitting behind me, I'll get to this one very soon. I sincerely appreciate your kindness in sharing this with us.

Regards, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like this hat. I may make some for charity but first I want one for myself!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Another beautiful pattern! You are so kind and generous to share your creativity with us so often! Thank you .


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for being so generous and sharing this beautiful hat with bling too!

You have a lovely way to embellish your beautiful hats.

Hugs and God Bless your giving heart.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice thank you


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you very much for this pretty hat pattern. Merry CHRISTmas to you.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Loniegal said:


> I really like this hat. I may make some for charity but first I want one for myself!


Its me again. I've been looking at the pattern and I have to change my post. I LOVE this hat. Also, I had just been thinking that I needed a bit more sparkle in my wardrobe. I am off today to buy special yarn for my, soon to be, new hat. A git for me. Thank You and Merry Christmas.

PS: I think I am becoming addicted to making hats!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for the free pattern. The hat looks absolutely gorgeous...think I might make this one of my Christmas knitting projects.


----------



## ashley123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I am going to try it for my GC.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much! It is a beautiful hat!!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx it looks easy enough for me a new knitter -MERRY CHRISTMAS AND MAY EVERY DAY FIND YOU WELL IN 2014


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely ! &#9829;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for this. I've bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for a pretty hat to knit.


----------

